
Drupal member sent out after BDSM lifestyle revealed - nailer
http://www.itwire.com/open-source/77399-drupal-member-sent-out-after-bdsm-lifestyle-revealed.html
======
nailer
Also worth reading: the self-outing post from the contributor:
[https://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/tmi-
outing](https://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/tmi-outing)

The individuals that campaigned against Garfield probably had good intentions,
protecting their community from what they thought were sexist beliefs. But
someone having a lifestyle doesn't inherently mean that person pushes their
rules on others who do not follow the lifestyle. Nor is their any indication
that the contributor let this lifestyle affect Drupal.

